# Fishing rough surf



## riverbank (Oct 1, 2016)

We're Bout 3 hours outside of the outter Banks of NC. Some family members have already made it there. Said the waves are huge. Y'all got any tips for fishing rough surf.? Is it even worth it?


----------



## fairweather (Oct 1, 2016)

People on this forum will know more about Gulf fishing than the Atlantic side, but what I find is that in rough surf I catch nothing but catfish.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Oct 5, 2016)

Your gonna need some surf sinkers (3-4oz.) with the wire legs to hold your bait down.  Or you could use real heavy (6-8oz.) pyramid sinkers.

I have not caught too many fish in heavy surf, but you never know.  It's worth a try if you ask me.


----------

